# delta jointer



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm interested in the Delta JT360 6" jointer/planer for my workshop. This would be my first jointer and looking at one for about $200.

Does anyone have any experience -- good/bad/other -- with this machine?
The specs on it look fairly decent for my standards, and I've seen some good reviews at amazon.com and elsewhere.

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you can get it for $200, do it. It cost me $300 for a used Jet.
Get a set of Freud knives while you're at it. About $15 or so.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice, Thanks for the support Mike. From what I've been hearing I'm fairly convinced the Delta is a great deal at that price! Freud makes great stuff, too. Very pleased.

Cheers!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

All my blades and new bits are Freud. Good stuff.
You can get knives for the jointer at Amazon.com. Better prices than at flea-bay.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL. Ya, I'm kinda anti-ebay myself.  I always check out Amazon for reviews, but have never bought anything from them.
And yes, Freud. I've been using the freud circluar blades on my table saw and am totally impressed. I'm most likely going to replace blades for miter saw and table saw with Freud at this point. Got my wish list from Christmas $ stacking up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You might want to take a good look at the HF 6" jointer before you make a purchase. I own one and it performs very well. Be sure to check your local craigslist.org for deals too. One thing is for sure, you will want to attach a dust collector to your jointer, and again, the HF models are good quality. I am very pleased with the results I have gotten from these products. Since they are all made in China it's not like you are turning your back on American made brands.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Much appreciated. I will definitely see what's out there for HF, and never thought of craigslist, good call. Thanks for the advice. Dust collection absolutely. 

I've also noticed the Rigid JP0610 has been consistant with all around good reviews. Don't know yet. I'd like to spend no more than $500 at maximum and not get the cheapest thing possible. The important this for me right now is not to be in a hurry with impulsive spending. 
Must remember: Buy something once and do it right the first time.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> Must remember: Buy something once and do it right the first time.


I have the Ridgid jointer and, in my opinion, you wouldn't go wrong if you made that choice. I did a lot of investigating before making the decision.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, good to know. I've got some gift cards to HD plus some other built up credit with them. So the Ridgid may be the way to go for me at this point. Would practically cost me nothing out of pocket. I've heard the dust collection can be an issue with the JP, getting clogged constantly, any experiences with that ? 
This is what I can gather from what I've seen>
Heavy, yes, good.
Powerful enough, yes, good.
Setup, moderate difficulty.
Factory drive belt needs to be upgraded, don't know.
Tripping circuit breakers is likely, don't know. I have 110v only, 100amp panel, 15 amp breakers.
Most likely going to need to have an electrician over at some point anyway for some other house things, and may have him scope out a feasible setup for the garage.

thanks so much for all your time and responses.
.steve.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I did a lot of looking on Craigslist and found a Jet 6" for $300. You just have to keep at it.


----------

